# My friend is going to be on Unsigned 52!! :)



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

His name is Craig Banks and his web site is at:

http://www.craigbanks.com/

Please make lots of requests for his music! Thanks!


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

That is so ultra cool man. Maybe one day I can be on it too


----------

